# Biel-Tann Eldar quick sketch



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Drew this guy up this morning. Hope he looks somewhat Eldar-ish to you guys:biggrin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

It's a good start but I think he looks too "boxy2 to be an eldar, take a look at some of the eldar artwork, their nimble and lithe, something reflected in their physical presence. 

But it's easily recognisable as an eldar so good start and keep at it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A bit "boxy", but othervise a good start!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, it ain`t bad, just needs to be rounder. Might have a crack at an eldar myself...


----------

